# Baby Driver: Filmkritik zur Actionkomödie von Edgar Wright



## System (26. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Baby Driver: Filmkritik zur Actionkomödie von Edgar Wright* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Baby Driver: Filmkritik zur Actionkomödie von Edgar Wright*


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte den Film wegen dem bescheuerten Namen fast komplett ignoriert, aber zum Glück hab ich mir die Trailer angesehen und war hin und weg.

Vor allem nachdem ich gehört habe, dass die Actionenszenen passend zur Musik inszeniert wurden. D.h. sie haben die Musik festgelegt und dann gedreht, im Normalfall ist es ja genau andersrum.

Ich freu mich wie ein kleines Schnitzel auf den Film ...


----------



## nevermind85 (26. Juli 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Film wegen dem bescheuerten Namen fast komplett ignoriert



Geht mir genau so. Ich werde mir zwar keine Trailer ansehen, aber neugierig bin ich dann doch geworden.


----------



## Launethil (26. Juli 2017)

Einen guten Vorgeschmack gibt's hier mit der Eröffnungsszene des Films: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XMuUVw7TOM

Finde ich Spoiler-mäßig verkraftbar, weil's eben nur die ersten fünf Minuten sind. Zeigt aber bereits eindrucksvoll, wie der Film auf die Musik geschnitten ist (und das mit dem Song vom Soundtrack, bei dem ich mir am wenigsten vorstellen konnte, wie der zu irgendetwas passen soll). Sieht ziemlich großartig aus. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Kinobesuch am Samstag.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juli 2017)

... bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich der 04.08.; mal schauen!


----------

